# What do "normal" people think when they see an anime series like Elfen Lied?



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd guess that they'd say "it's just exploding bodies and a naked girl", which isn't really true if they watched the entire series (only 13 episodes sadly).

Spoiler:


Spoiler



It's disgusting how inhumane humans can be, and despite that Lucy (a Diclonius) was made to eradicate the humans she was taught to be respectful and lovable towards human beings, so it's possible to change but if there's a moron with the objective to kill her then that's an order a whole army's going to take.

At the end of Episode 13 we see someone knocking on the door, and despite that she killed Kohta's sister and father I do wish it was her because she was the closest to him which always loved him.

Yuka also did love Kohta but it felt forced because he didn't have those same feelings for her, and well, she's Kohta's cousin.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2014)

"Huh, that's weird. The Japanese make some strange cartoons."

Then they move on and forget about it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bored bored bored bored bored, stupid guilty erection, bored, bored, bored.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2014)

My mom assumes I'm watching porn.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2014)

"Wow my kids really need to grow the fuck up how have I raised them this wrong."

Then they drink themselves to death.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2014)

"I could be watching much better anime"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> "I could be watching much better anime"



I suppose it depends up much you read into the quote marks but the title did say normal. How many of such people have you met that would not at very best call it Japanese cartoons?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 22, 2014)

I love~ Elfen Lied.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 22, 2014)

Watched it... It was meh.


----------

